# Anybody else have theese?



## Super G (Jul 31, 2008)




----------



## Super G (Jul 31, 2008)

Electric Blue Jack Dempsey


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Our club just did a group order on them and got 21 of the little babies. I put mine at a friends house in his empty 55. It looked so cool with them all swimming in a 20 gal long till everyone picked theirs up.


----------



## djrichie (May 15, 2008)

very nice looking fish - are they a natural fish or are the crossed bred


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Stunning!!!!!!!!!!! 
Thanks for the video! 

I have never seen those electric blue jack dempseys before, and they sure are beautiful!


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

The electric blues were bred for the color, but the females won't carry the blue gene. You have to breed the male back to a reg female jack, then when the fry gets old enough you breed one of those females back to the father.

There is a lot work to breeding the EBJD's and that is one of the reasons they are so expensive. I just happen to know a breeder and he gave me wholesalers price since I was ordering at a minimum of 18. On aquabid they usually go for 20 to 30 dollars, and if you buy from a wholesaler they will cost you 25 + for a 1 inch juvie.


----------



## Super G (Jul 31, 2008)

The ones I have are from the "HOLLYWOOD" line.
I got them from a local breeder who paid $1000 for the parents!

They sell @ the store I work @ for $25 bucks


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Super G said:


> The ones I have are from the "HOLLYWOOD" line.
> I got them from a local breeder who paid $1000 for the parents!
> 
> They sell @ the store I work @ for $25 bucks


If they are selling for that in a store, you got off cheap. Everywhere else they are 40 to 50$ each.

Glad mine came from a private breeder, got them for 13.50 each wholesale.

This was taken the day that they came in, still washed out from the shipping and lighting not that good.









Color starting to come back


----------



## aconrad (Apr 30, 2008)

I love these fish, theyre absolutely beautiful and fun to watch.


----------



## eaglesfan3711 (Nov 16, 2008)

That is an AMAZING fish!


----------



## Fishboydanny1 (Jun 13, 2008)

my teacher says he has a baby! about one inch long!


----------

